# New Husqvarna Tractors



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, we've seen Deere and Cub battle out for the numbers game and now Husqvarna has joined the group with 10 new tractors at lower prices to go after the market. One model is a 21 hp Briggs twin with a 48" 11 gauge steel deck with four rollers and a nose roller and grease fitting on the blade spindle shafts that will sell for less than $2000.00. Other models starting as low as $1099.00. The 1848XP tractor with 18 hp twin cylinder Kawasaki engine and 48" deck will sell for less than what we paid for the last ones we got, $2295.00. Keep in mind some prices may be higher in different parts of the country due to distribution and dealer fees. However some of the new models have a cleaner and better looking hood. What's next for 2004?


----------

